# Avenged Sevenfold Drummer Replacement



## Nolan (Feb 17, 2010)

Wednesday, February 17, 2010 
*
A7X ENTERS STUDIO WITH MIKE PORTNOY*

I want our fans to know that with Jimmy in our hearts, our journey to record has officially began. Jimmy helped leave this world an amazing gift and now it's our job to make sure to deliver that gift to our fans. We asked Jimmy's all time favorite drummer Mike Portnoy to record on behalf of him. Mike said it would be an honor and without question thats what Jim would have wanted. Its comforting to us that someone like Mike, who is undoubtedly revered as one of the best drummers in the world, held such respect and adoration for the Rev's abilities. Even though it will never be the same without our brother by our side, his essence lives in our hearts and through the music he helped create. He was a legend before any of the success or any of that bullshit and we are fucking excited to lay this down for our fans, and especially for Jimmy. 
-Avenged Sevenfold 







From Avenged Sevenfold official MySpace.


----------



## pjrocks7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow...that is awesome of him to do that.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

While they are at it, they should just go a head and find a new vocalist, a new bassist, and two new guitarists.. lol


----------



## growwwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol i agree with thinkinggreen 


However, this is very coool of that other drummer respect!


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Lol i agree with thinkinggreen
> 
> 
> However, this is very coool of that other drummer respect!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 21, 2010)

Bonzo had no replacement.


and haha nice shaved armpits! lol


----------



## Nolan (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to not like the band, but after listening to the lyrics and the drums I find that they're actually pretty good.


----------



## growwwww (Feb 25, 2010)

Hm its not that i dont like the band its just i dont like that kind of music. everyone to there own innit!

Thats still cool of that drummer to play drums for the band. I really like that


----------



## headworm (Feb 26, 2010)

Can you imagine how much money A7X is worth at the moment? I doubt it's all respect.


----------

